# Green Star Display



## Fanollo (Mar 4, 2017)

Hello,
I have a trouble with a 6150 R John Deere tractor GreenStar 3 monitor.
The trouble is: 
loading only few % after power-up. After a few minutes it's trying again to start, but it does the same thing.
Thank you for help and answers !
Stefan


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy fanollo,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

I found a repair service for your monitor (see below); however, the guy is based in *Ukraine* which makes this a futile proposition. Surely, there must be someone here in the States that makes these repairs. 
_____________________________________________________________________________

Apparently, there are known defects in the greenstar 3 monitors. I went on the internet and found a foreign language U-tube presentation, which wasn't very useful. I looked on ebay and found a repair service for greenstar 3 monitors. Have a look at ebay item number 121852349352. Probably the same guy as in the U-tube presentation. You might want to contact this guy and see if he can help you. He lists your problem as one of the things he can repair. 

Good Luck.


----------

